# Matt Ryan



## Twiggbuster (Dec 4, 2016)

Well...
This guy has been in league too long to make such a bone headed throw.
His team has to be disgusted.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 4, 2016)

He is horrible when things are on the line, time to draft his future replacement , maybe get rid of our defensive guru head coach who's defense couldnt stop a pee wee offense. This team has turned into a joke in the NFL...Matty Ice.... yea right..hasnt been that for a while


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2016)

Yea. Boneheaded throw.


----------



## riprap (Dec 4, 2016)

I wuz there. Good times.


----------



## tcward (Dec 4, 2016)

Matty, a second rate defense and a fragile Julio are why the Falcons will go nowhere.


----------



## Horns (Dec 4, 2016)

Ryan is not an elite QB but gets paid like one. It was classic Matty Ice with his late INT for pick 6.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 4, 2016)

Horns said:


> Ryan is not an elite QB but gets paid like one. It was classic Matty Ice with his late INT for pick 6.



It was a pick 2


----------



## kingdawg (Dec 5, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> It was a pick 2


That was a lot running for 2 points....But it won the game for the chiefs, you know that play will live in Matt Ryan's and head forever...


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 5, 2016)

I've told y'all many times, Mat Ryan sucks....he has no idea that he is the offensive leader of the team. Don't waste your life on the Falcons.


----------



## Duff (Dec 5, 2016)

LOL. Some true blue fans here.


----------



## Barfolomew (Dec 5, 2016)

Falcons need to start looking for their next QB.  Ryan used to be good for bringing the team back and being clutch.  Now you can just about guarantee he will throw a close game away.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 5, 2016)

Duff said:


> LOL. Some true blue fans here.



The state of Georgia has some of the most delusional fans in the nation.  

Always wanting somebody fired.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 5, 2016)

You guys are horrible. Ryan made a bad throw yes. He is also the 2nd to 3rd best QB in the NFL this year.  The fault for that pick is I think more on coach Q.  he should have kicked the extra point instead of going for two.  Also ryan should not have rushed the throw or threw it away.  The game was not lost on that pick. It was lost on missed opportunities in the red zone where we got two field goals instead of TD's. Also the fake punt. Coach Q should have called a time out when he saw the formation that KC was in.

It is not the end of the world. We still could win out and win the division. LA and SF should be easy. NO and Carolina is still having to deal with Breese and Cam.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 5, 2016)

Mark Richt has lost control of Dan Quinn and Matty Ice.


----------



## riprap (Dec 5, 2016)

JonathanG2013 said:


> You guys are horrible. Ryan made a bad throw yes. He is also the 2nd to 3rd best QB in the NFL this year.  The fault for that pick is I think more on coach Q.  he should have kicked the extra point instead of going for two.  Also ryan should not have rushed the throw or threw it away.  The game was not lost on that pick. It was lost on missed opportunities in the red zone where we got two field goals instead of TD's. Also the fake punt. Coach Q should have called a time out when he saw the formation that KC was in.
> 
> It is not the end of the world. We still could win out and win the division. LA and SF should be easy. NO and Carolina is still having to deal with Breese and Cam.



It was not a good coaching day but...he called timeout with only two minutes gone in the 2nd half because they looked like they were going for it on 4th down and wound up fake punting after the TO and scoring a TD. Tried to go for it on 4th and 1 1/2 and called a roll out when the running game was going good. (There is 3 points gone). Ryan throws a pick 6 before half forcing a ball with 40 sec left.

 I think going for 2 both times was a good move, but could we at least try to run in the red zone? 

KC pulled out all the stops and we didn't have any answers. Everything they tried worked. We were outcoached badly yesterday.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 5, 2016)

tcward said:


> Matty, a second rate defense and a fragile Julio are why the Falcons will go nowhere.




This is so true.  Every word of it.   Matt is so up and down.  He can be he best QB in the NFL and on the next day, the worst.   Its like the Falcons manufacture new ways to lose a game.   Yesterday was just unreal.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 5, 2016)

Fact of the matter:

Matt IS one of the highest rated QB's in the NFL.
Pick your numbers. He's two or three in total offense,
passing, TD's etc..

He has never really had a team.

Two or three stars, does not a winner make.

If they had to lose one, this was it.
Rest are conference. Hard to win five straight
in the NFL. Put it behind you and get ready for the next game.

GO FALCONS!


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> The state of Georgia has some of the most delusional fans in the nation.
> 
> Always wanting somebody fired.



Not in a million years did I think I would agree with a 'Noles fan, but yep. No truer words have ever been spoken....


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 5, 2016)

You can blame the loss yesterday on bad coaching. We lost to a good team too. The SD loss and the 1st loss to TB were two that I am the most disappointed  in


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> Mark Richt has lost control of Dan Quinn and Matty Ice.



And he looked bad doing it.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 5, 2016)

riprap said:


> It was not a good coaching day but...he called timeout with only two minutes gone in the 2nd half because they looked like they were going for it on 4th down and wound up fake punting after the TO and scoring a TD. Tried to go for it on 4th and 1 1/2 and called a roll out when the running game was going good. (There is 3 points gone). Ryan throws a pick 6 before half forcing a ball with 40 sec left.
> 
> I think going for 2 both times was a good move, but could we at least try to run in the red zone?
> 
> KC pulled out all the stops and we didn't have any answers. Everything they tried worked. We were outcoached badly yesterday.



You do know what the falcons record is on 2 point conversions are the last 2 games are right?


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 5, 2016)

Big7 said:


> Fact of the matter:
> 
> Matt IS one of the highest rated QB's in the NFL.
> Pick your numbers. He's two or three in total offense,
> ...



Yea its hard for the Raiders to win 5 in a row. dang.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Dec 5, 2016)

Okay-Ryan threw the pick......Coach's called for a 2 point conversion and apparently prepared no one on the offense to expect the possibility of an interception .... so basically....the guy was practically there by the time they figured out what was going on.  Just like a couple years ago when Auburn ran back the kick on Alabama.......The Falcon's are what they are-and one of the things they "Are" is a team with coaching needs!


----------



## sea trout (Dec 5, 2016)

Goooooo Falcons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Water Swat (Dec 5, 2016)

y'all go be Buc fans. 

Ryan's Elite. Julio is Elite. We gots a good running game shaping up. 
We have a really young defense that is gonna keep improving. And we going to the Super Bowl.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 5, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> Yea its hard for the Raiders to win 5 in a row. dang.



Especially when they couldn't win just the one game against Atl this year.

A home game at that.


----------



## divinginn (Dec 5, 2016)

Its the Falcons,I will take a winning season,seen worse over the last 40+ years.


----------



## riprap (Dec 5, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> You do know what the falcons record is on 2 point conversions are the last 2 games are right?



noo


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 6, 2016)

Water Swat said:


> y'all go be Buc fans.
> 
> Ryan's Elite. Julio is Elite. We gots a good running game shaping up.
> We have a really young defense that is gonna keep improving. And we going to the Super Bowl.



I was on board with you right up till you got to the Super Bowl...


----------



## riprap (Dec 6, 2016)

biggdogg said:


> I was on board with you right up till you got to the Super Bowl...



He didn't say when.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> Yea its hard for the Raiders to win 5 in a row. dang.



Hard not to find any Raider fans in GA that aren't bandwagon fans.. How many Raider games you been too?


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 6, 2016)

Brownie, if you'd buy my tickets to a game I'd go.  I am just a peasant that desn't make much money. So if a rich man like you would be so kind to pay my way out to see them I'd be so grateful.

I see just about as many Raider fans in Ga as Falcon fans.  Well until they Falcons start winning, just like when they won all those games in a row, all the birdie fans came out from under the rocks, but it didn't take long for em to go back under.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 6, 2016)

riprap said:


> He didn't say when.



In a couple years.  That's when Atlanta will host super bowl.  But they will be mere spectators.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> Brownie, if you'd buy my tickets to a game I'd go.  I am just a peasant that desn't make much money. So if a rich man like you would be so kind to pay my way out to see them I'd be so grateful.
> 
> I see just about as many Raider fans in Ga as Falcon fans.  Well until they Falcons start winning, just like when they won all those games in a row, all the birdie fans came out from under the rocks, but it didn't take long for em to go back under.



Peasant? Raider Thug life didn't treat you so well? What got you into the Raiders? The rapper "Ice Cube" from back in the day??


----------



## riprap (Dec 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hard not to find any Raider fans in GA that aren't bandwagon fans.. How many Raider games you been too?



I was a big fan a long time ago when they were in LA.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2016)

riprap said:


> I was a big fan a long time ago when they were in LA.





Did you go out and buy you a STARTER jacket and wear your hat backwards?


----------



## riprap (Dec 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Did you go out and buy you a STARTER jacket and wear your hat backwards?



Sat with Jack Nicholson at the 50 yrd line. had dinner with Tim Brown and James Worthy all the time.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2016)

riprap said:


> Sat with Jack Nicholson at the 50 yrd line. had dinner with Tim Brown and James Worthy all the time.



Look at that.. You actually went to more games than our resident Bandwagon Raider fan..


----------



## riprap (Dec 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Look at that.. You actually went to more games than our resident Bandwagon Raider fan..



Wait...I can't remember, the Forum/LA Coliseum...they are all running together now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2016)

riprap said:


> Wait...I can't remember, the Forum/LA Coliseum...they are all running together now.



Hmmm.. Running together.. Kind of like all of Emu's teams, when he became a fan and their Championships?

I think you are on to something.. Does watching them on TV equate to actually watching them in person?


----------



## riprap (Dec 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm.. Running together.. Kind of like all of Emu's teams, when he became a fan and their Championships?
> 
> I think you are on to something.. Does watching them on TV equate to actually watching them in person?



Delta loves him. Oakland, L.A., Chicago, New York...


----------



## fussyray (Dec 7, 2016)

yes, he did make some bad play, but he is my MVP. I have been a Falcon Fans from 1966


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 7, 2016)

Lol Bownie boy and rippy. Ya'll trip me out.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 7, 2016)

Btw, Slayer still sucks.


----------



## tcward (Dec 8, 2016)

Water Swat said:


> y'all go be Buc fans.
> 
> Ryan's Elite. Julio is Elite. We gots a good running game shaping up.
> We have a really young defense that is gonna keep improving. And we going to the Super Bowl.



Only if you buy tickets...


----------



## Water Swat (Jan 25, 2017)

Water Swat said:


> y'all go be Buc fans.
> 
> Ryan's Elite. Julio is Elite. We gots a good running game shaping up.
> We have a really young defense that is gonna keep improving. And we going to the Super Bowl.



Hmm Water Swat Is Pretty Smart.


----------



## specialk (Jan 25, 2017)

Water Swat said:


> Hmm Water Swat Is Pretty Smart.



dang......


----------



## Water Swat (Jan 25, 2017)

specialk said:


> dang......



LOL. 
And again all the Fairweather haters can go be Buc fans.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 25, 2017)

...


----------



## Duff (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hard not to find any Raider fans in GA that aren't bandwagon fans.. How many Raider games you been too?



I wonder if Lipsmacker has gone out and bought him some Atlanta Falcon gear?? Wonder if he'll be pulling for them in the Super Bowl??


----------



## riprap (Jan 26, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wonder if Lipsmacker has gone out and bought him some Atlanta Falcon gear?? Wonder if he'll be pulling for them in the Super Bowl??



He's always been a big fan. He saw Jerry Glanville once when you could watch the falcons practice from the McDonalds in Suwanee.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2017)

riprap said:


> He's always been a big fan. He saw Jerry Glanville once when you could watch the falcons practice from the McDonalds in Suwanee.



I bet he was watching last week and acting a fool.. Probably put up his Raider gear that Saturday and went to Wal-Mart and bought him a shiny new Falcons shirt..


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 5, 2017)

I started this thread so I will end it.
He CANNOT take a sack in FG range!!


----------



## Kowtown (Feb 6, 2017)




----------

